# Scott Coker Hints At a Top, New, Welterweight



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

> "We're about to sign another fighter that until it's done I don't want to say who it is," Coker told mmajunkie.com. "It's possible (the new fighter could immediately fight for a title). Maybe we'll give him one fight, and we'll see what happens. But I definitely think the experience will speak for itself."
> 
> Scott Coker spoke to MMAJunkie.com about the current welterweight title situation in Strikeforce. With many of the top welterweight under contract with the UFC, options seem very limited as to who the signing may be. Is this signing a some new blood that neither Strikeforce or the UFC has seen, or is it possible that Strikeforce may cherry pick one of the UFC's recent welterweight releases? One thing is for sure, with the Strikeforce welterweight division wide open, this would be quite the opportunity for any established welterweight.


Now is Nate banned from UFC or Zuffa? I think it would be a no brainer if it was him who was going to be signed if he isn't banned from all Zuffa organizations. 

If it isn't Nate then who else? Hector? He's still at 185 and I believe has more fights left on his contract for Bellator. Ben Askren? Please no. Besides, He still has to fight Jay Hieron I believe. 

I feel like theres another guy out there at 170 dominating that I can't think of right now. 

http://www.bjpenn.com/profiles/blogs/scott-coker-hints-at-a-top-new?xg_source=msg_user_blogpost


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Scott Coker manages Strikeforce, not the UFC.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Spec0688 said:


> Scott Coker manages Strikeforce, not the UFC.


I know but Strikeforce is owned by Zuffa. I just wasn't sure if Nate is banned from Zuffa or just the UFC.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Rory MacDonald leaves the UFC after his fight with Mike Pyle?

Thiago Alves is free, Rick Story's contract should be up, Dong Hyun Kim might want to leave.. Josh Koscheck can't fight for a UFC title again and Fitch is signed to fight later on the year.

My money is on MacDonald or Koscheck


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Surely this has to be Nate? There is no-one else who fits that type of description... 

There are loads of guys out there dominating at 185 who could potentially cut but not many genuine 170lbers. 

Maybe Shamil Zavurov but i wouldnt think he has a name big enough to get a shot straight away!


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm not sure about this guy's contract, but could it maybe be Jay Hieron? He's the best WW outside of Zuffa right now. That's really all I can think of (though, if for some reason Nate is not banned from SF, I could see that happening.)


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Hector Lombard


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

C'mon Ben Askren ray02:

It's almost for sure Nate Marquardt, though. I'd think he would want to go back to MW, though so....


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

The weird thing is, I found out about this from BJ Penn's twitter page. Could it be he is thinking about moving to Strikeforce so he has a chance at fighting for a belt before he retires?

Lets face it, hes in the worst possible position considering he lost twice to the 155 lb champ and twice to the 170 lb champ so realistically he is no where near a title shot in the UFC. 

But at the same time, I feel there would be a better chance of BJ Penn retiring than fighting in a different organization.


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

I think it's me. I need to start training ASAP!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Can't be BJ, Fitch, Sheilds, Hughes, Sanchez or Ellenberger they all have fights coming up in the fall. 

If they are poaching a UFC guy it's got to be someone like Koscheck, Alves, Kampmann, Story, Macdonald, Kym, or Condit.

And you don't think for one second *Josh Koscheck* doesn't love the idea of facing Paul Daley for a WW title.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Rory MacDonald leaves the UFC after his fight with Mike Pyle?
> 
> Thiago Alves is free, Rick Story's contract should be up, Dong Hyun Kim might want to leave.. Josh Koscheck can't fight for a UFC title again and Fitch is signed to fight later on the year.
> 
> My money is on MacDonald or Koscheck


None of those guys are going to leave the UFC... i dont know what your thinking.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> None of those guys are going to leave the UFC... i dont know what your thinking.


You don't think main eventing events might be a bigger draw than say fighting on Spike TV or Facebook especially seeing as how we don't know if Spike will be around for the UFC next year....


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Can't be BJ, Fitch, Sheilds, Hughes, Sanchez or Ellenberger they all have fights coming up in the fall.
> 
> If they are poaching a UFC guy it's got to be someone like Koscheck, Alves, Kampmann, Story, Macdonald, Kym, or Condit.
> 
> And you don't think for one second *Josh Koscheck* doesn't love the idea of facing Paul Daley for a WW title.


Why would any of them leave the UFC for strikeforce tho? it makes no sence at all.
It has to be someone outside of the UFC. My money is on Nate, tho it wouldn't really make sence to ban him from the UFC and not strikeforce =S I don't really watch the japanese mma-scene anymore is there anyone there?


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

My guess is Siyar... or maybe Misaki, who was rumored to be dropping to WW iirc...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

John8204 said:


> You don't think main eventing events might be a bigger draw than say fighting on Spike TV or Facebook especially seeing as how we don't know if Spike will be around for the UFC next year....


I think leaving the UFC to go to StrikeForce is border line career suicide. Imagine Koscheck goes to SF and gets knocked out?? That will look much worse then getting knocked out in the UFC. Its like going from the biggest stage in the world to performing in your neighborhood high school.

Whoever is going to SF is someone not in the UFC or something the UFC plans on releasing.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

St.Paul Guy said:


> *C'mon Ben Askren* ray02:


This! If you're not being sarcastic, I think we're the only 2 excited to see this guy fight lol

Hmm Khalidov dropping to WW maybe?


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Indestructibl3 said:


> This! If you're not being sarcastic, I think we're the only 2 excited to see this guy fight lol
> 
> Hmm Khalidov dropping to WW maybe?


I'm not being sarcastic at all. I don't understand the Askren hate. If there is one thing I am sure of, it is that Askren would tool all the fighters in SF and most of the lay and pray WW in the UFC (outside of GSP, but I don't consider him lay and pray).

Also Khalidov needs a new home, but I don't know how realistic 170 is. It's going to be Marquardt, but here's to hoping Askren or Khalidov ends up in SF (or UFC :thumb02 soon.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Nate Marquardt, gotta be with that kind of talk...


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

St.Paul Guy said:


> I'm not being sarcastic at all. I don't understand the Askren hate. If there is one thing I am sure of, it is that Askren would tool all the fighters in SF and most of the lay and pray WW in the UFC (outside of GSP, but I don't consider him lay and pray).
> 
> Also Khalidov needs a new home, but I don't know how realistic 170 is. It's going to be Marquardt, but here's to hoping Askren or Khalidov ends up in SF (or UFC :thumb02 soon.


I agree with you man. Imagine what a force this guy will be when he improves his standup skills - working with Roufus can only do wonders for him.

I just can't see see Dana allowing the signing of Marquardt weeks after he fired him for misconduct.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

MMAnWEED said:


> The weird thing is, I found out about this from BJ Penn's twitter page. Could it be he is thinking about moving to Strikeforce so he has a chance at fighting for a belt before he retires?
> 
> Lets face it, hes in the worst possible position considering he lost twice to the 155 lb champ and twice to the 170 lb champ so realistically he is no where near a title shot in the UFC.


BJ shouldn't be near a title shot in that situation but he is always only one fight away from a shot in the UFC because....well I don't know why but Dana just never gets tired of giving BJ title shots.

I assume Coker is referring to Marquardt, I don't see who else it could be.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

The logical could be Marquart or fingers crossed Lombard.

I think it's probably the latter. Hurry up with the announcement Strikeforce!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Zuffa does some messed up stuff but lets be real are they gonna fire marquardt then hire him for the other company and let him fight for a title right away?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

St.Paul Guy said:


> C'mon Ben Askren ray02:
> 
> It's almost for sure Nate Marquardt, though. I'd think he would want to go back to MW, though so....


I'd want Askren myself. SF is just a skip and a jump away from entering the UFC.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Zuffa does some messed up stuff but lets be real are they gonna fire marquardt then hire him for the other company and let him fight for a title right away?


Why not? Could be their way of the UFC 'taking the hard line on drug cheats', whilst they sign him into SF which is 'its own entity' and then merge him back accross to the UFC a couple years down the line when they fold SF into the UFC. Makes sense to keep a name they have spent many years marketing, whilst they look to be doing something about all the drug use in the sport.

Big Charm, Lombard is a MW, no way he is making it to WW.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but Nate didn't cheat on drugs. He was taking something for his health and Dana White punished him for it. It's a double standard cause Chael Sonnen tested positive for the same thing and he's still with the company.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Double standards indeed. Unfortunately, Dana only cares about the green stuff in his bank account and Chael can generate more of that so can get away with just about anything except insulting 'God' himself.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, that is actually very sad. Dana White used to actually be pushing the cause of the sport. Now it's all business to him.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

So was the top new welterweight Jordan Mein? He looks like a solid signing, but I feel misled.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but Dana White is basically Scott Coker's boss. Dana White is president of both the UFC and Zuffa overall. Coker is just running Strikeforce.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

St.Paul Guy said:


> So was the top new welterweight Jordan Mein? He looks like a solid signing, but I feel misled.


Probably Kazuo Misaki. They signed both recently, and Misaki is supposedly dropping to 170.

Mein could be a fantastic signing. He has tons of fights under his belt even though he's so young, and he already has some good wins against former UFC and SF fighters. Huge upside for Mein.

But I can see where someone would feel misled when this came out and Marquardt was on the market.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Has Kazua Misaki fought for Zuffa yet? If he hasn't this would be good. Anyways it probably is just coincidence that Nate got cut.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I wouldn't consider Mein a top new welterweight. The guy is a good prospect but I have seen him fight live 4 times and he has never stood out to me.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, honestly I've never heard of the guy. It has to be someone else.


----------

